# Boot camp (windows 7) no sound



## cjprofile (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there i installed windows seven on my mac using bootcamp it works as predicted but one thing didn't work well, it doesn't have a sound.. 
can somebody know whats wrong with it??
thank you


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to install the drivers for the Mac. Boot Camp will make a CD or USB drive for you with the driver installers on them. If you installed the drivers and still have issues, you need to post in the Windows 7 forums, as it's no longer a Mac issue.


----------

